# Mildura Brewery



## kirem (16/6/09)

Well my world just got better overnight.

I have previously found the Mildura Brewery beers quite undrinkable, full of mousy and VA.

I went there a few months back and had the stout, I really enjoyed it.

Last night I went there and they had a scotch ale on tap, a very nice beer that a few glasses of.

I might make an effort to get there this weekend and taste through the range again and see if all the beers have improved.

They make some pretty decent 'contract brewed' beers so it is not surprise that they would eventually lift their game with the beers on tap.

I would highly recommend any visiting mildura give them a go atleast the seasonal beers are good.


----------



## Fents (16/6/09)

i remember going there years ago for a work trip. i was by myself and finished work early so headed down to the brewery and got a tasting paddle. got through all of em and ended up drinking about 8 pints of my favourite which i cant recall now. also ended up having a nice spew out the front upon leaving. (not the beers fault just too pissed on an empty stomach). this was back in my KnK days so i cant even recall if the beer was any good.


----------



## tdh (16/6/09)

Stefan Walker still the brewer there?

VA in beer? 

What would that be in beerspeak?

tdh


----------



## Quintrex (16/6/09)

I enjoyed the stout when i visited recently too. They also had a rasberry wheat which was not a lolly water version of the style. It had a bit of refreshing tang and tasted like the wheat was more a belgian take on the style, had some nice esters and stuff going on.
I was quite impressed, seeing as my previous tastes of their beers left me feeling wanting.

Q


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (16/6/09)

My first vivsit to Mildura in over 8yrs was a couple months ago and on the agenda was to visit the old theatre / new brewery. I was quite impressed with the stout along with another seasonal that the wife liked the rasberry wit. Atmosphere was great. Food was not bad either and reasonably priced in cotrast to some of the micro's I have visited. Have decided to head back for a few nights next January. Our last visit was a drive there and back same day affair :wacko: 


BYB


----------



## kirem (16/6/09)

tdh said:


> Stefan Walker still the brewer there?
> 
> VA in beer?
> 
> ...



Yeah I am pretty sure he is still there.

Volatile acidity as acetic acid/ethyl acetate.

What do brewers normally refer to acetic acid fault as?


----------



## PostModern (16/6/09)

kirem said:


> Yeah I am pretty sure he is still there.
> 
> Volatile acidity as acetic acid/ethyl acetate.
> 
> What do brewers normally refer to acetic acid fault as?



Acetobacter infection, or AI for short


----------



## kirem (16/6/09)

PostModern said:


> Acetobacter infection, or AI for short



how do you know it is caused by acetobacter?


----------



## PostModern (16/6/09)

Just having a laugh.

EDIT: Apparently alone.


----------



## kirem (16/6/09)

PostModern said:


> Just having a laugh.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently alone.



Ah OK, my humour button is U/S today.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/6/09)

kirem said:


> Yeah I am pretty sure he is still there.
> 
> Volatile acidity as acetic acid/ethyl acetate.
> 
> What do brewers normally refer to acetic acid fault as?


Plastic/solvent taste? Dont know with out tasting the beer. Could also be ethyl hexonate as it can show as a solvent taste as well but usually I think of it as more fruity taste.
GB


----------



## kirem (16/6/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Plastic/solvent taste? Dont know with out tasting the beer. Could also be ethyl hexonate as it can show as a solvent taste as well but usually I think of it as more fruity taste.
> GB



it was acetic acid/ethyl acetate - classic vinegar volatiles


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/6/09)

kirem said:


> it was acetic acid/ethyl acetate - classic vinegar volatiles


Obviously not a good taste for that beer style. Lactic acid can be similar in profile.I doubt either would be a fermentation by product but more likely infection related.Hard to say with out a taste.I will leave that to you.
GB


----------



## kirem (16/6/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Obviously not a good taste for that beer style. Lactic acid can be similar in profile.I doubt either would be a fermentation by product but more likely infection related.Hard to say with out a taste.I will leave that to you.
> GB



Just to make it clear I am talking about a few beers I had in the Mildura brewery about 1.5-2 years ago over about 3-4 visits. I ended up avoiding drinking there.

The beers I have tasted (not all of them) are very good now.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/6/09)

kirem said:


> Just to make it clear I am talking about a few beers I had in the Mildura brewery about 1.5-2 years ago over about 3-4 visits. I ended up avoiding drinking there.
> 
> The beers I have tasted (not all of them) are very good now.


Thats good news, for every body.
GB


----------



## tdh (16/6/09)

Very high temp ferments will lead to solvent flavours and aromas.
Components related to vinegar are yeast or infection derived.

tdh


----------



## Kai (16/6/09)

Kirem,

I dropped in to Mildura Brewery on the long weekend as part of a very short road trip home (15 minute impulse stop otherwise I'd have teed up a jar or two with ya). Last time and only other time I'd dropped in was late 2006 and the beers were excellent off the tap then... storm cloudy ale had some great stonefruit & citrus qualities, desert lager's hop nose was stunning (Southern Cross) and the smoked mallee root ale was very dirty (in a good way). I wasn't as impressed on the weekend, I only had a sample glass of the scottish and it was pretty pale and bland, and the storm cloudy ale was not very cloudy at all. It makes me wonder if the bar staff were getting kegs mixed up...


----------



## kirem (16/6/09)

interesting.....very inter esting.

Did you try the stout?

The beers on tap have been very good to downright faulty.

The seasonal or speciality beers have normally been at the very least interesting and normally a bloody good drink.

I have posted it before, but I have wondered if the faults that show on the beers on tap may be due to delivery - dirty lines etc

I would have tried to have an ale with you at the brewery, I was busy killing pigs and turning them into salami.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/6/09)

kirem said:


> interesting.....very inter esting.
> 
> I was busy killing pigs and turning them into salami.




Not a swine flu thing I hope  


BYB


Edit: Could not resist saying it h34r:


----------



## kirem (17/6/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Not a swine flu thing I hope
> 
> 
> BYB
> ...



LOL.

No we put that in the Murray water before send it over the border your way, so you croweaters can put salt in, then blame the rest of Australia for no water and high salinity levels. Serves you guys right for setting up a city at the arse end of river system. h34r:


----------



## drsmurto (17/6/09)

kirem said:


> LOL.
> 
> No we put that in the Murray water before send it over the border your way, so you croweaters can put salt in, then blame the rest of Australia for no water and high salinity levels. Serves you guys right for setting up a city at the arse end of river system.



Funny stuff. Just sprayed the screen with coffee. Needed a good chuckle to start the morning off. :lol:


----------



## kirem (17/6/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Funny stuff. Just sprayed the screen with coffee. Needed a good chuckle to start the morning off. :lol:




A morning sledge is up there with a morning coffee.


----------



## christmasbender (17/6/09)

they have the mocha porter or is it coffee stout...? anyway, it's on at beer deluxe and quite a tasty drop. i was the same and had sort of written them off as a middle of the ground noting special brewery but i might give them another go after tasting this one

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/6/09)

kirem said:


> LOL.
> 
> No we put that in the Murray water before send it over the border your way, so you croweaters can put salt in, then blame the rest of Australia for no water and high salinity levels. Serves you guys right for setting up a city at the arse end of river system. h34r:



<_< Lucky I'm not a moderator  

With that bit of sledging done, it will be interesting to see what seasonal beer they have come January.

BYB


----------



## kirem (17/6/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> <_< Lucky I'm not a moderator
> 
> With that bit of sledging done, it will be interesting to see what seasonal beer they have come January.
> 
> BYB



with family and inlaws in SA my sledging is fine tuned. Happy to take a sledge back or if you want I can do some automoderation.  

I might give the brewer an email and see what they have in the works.


----------



## kirem (22/6/09)

So I had a little session on Friday.

First up I was not happy. The Scotch ale keg blew out and the bar staff served up Mallee Bull and tried to pass it off as Scotch Ale. My mate was the one that got served, whilst I was in the gents. I asked him which tap she used and it wasn't the scotch ale tap. 

I didn't make a scene, just alerted the other drinkers that this drink is not the scotch ale.

Next round I ordered Scotch Ale and watched the tap she used and whilst some still had their first beers we did a side by side. I was right, different beers.

We didn't make a complaint, as the Mallee Bull was a nice beer and we didn't want to make a scene. Plus, my past experiences with the bar staff is that they really don't care and making a complaint gets no where. We were having a good relaxing time and I didn't want to spoil it.

I purchased this during the afternoon - Mildura Stout 1.5L of 6.3% for $35, gee the bottle is probably worth $5 new;

View attachment 28247


----------



## Quintrex (22/6/09)

kirem said:


> I purchased this during the afternoon - Mildura Stout 1.5L of 6.3% for $35, gee the bottle is probably worth $5 new;
> 
> View attachment 28247



I saw bottles of the stout, when I was there, very nice bottle. Not bad value at all for a nice stout.
I'd have kinda preferred a slightly more imperial version, but then 1.5L of imperial would be some serious work.
Might have to get my folks to grab me one, half because I like the bottle, but also 'cause it's a decent stout.

Q


----------



## fraser_john (22/6/09)

kirem said:


> So I had a little session on Friday.



Ha ha ha ha ha, sure, "little" :icon_drunk: 

John "still laughing"


----------



## kirem (22/6/09)

fraser_john said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha, sure, "little" :icon_drunk:
> 
> John "still laughing"



well it cost a few 'points' with the handbrake, but I think I have recovered the situation.


----------



## digger (13/5/10)

Must admit myself and Gava stopped by the place earlier this year and I enjoyed the Desert Premium Lager. Wish I had a keg of it sitting at home. Great hop aroma and an easy drinking Lager.




Has anyone had a bash at making one?


----------



## Snowdog (13/5/10)

I bought myself a 6 of the Storm cloudy Ale the other day, and they're going down quite good!


----------



## technoicon (13/5/10)

Was there last night and they have a Autumn Ale on tap. i'm not a huge fan of it, it's an amber ale, quite bitter. they had an awesome pilsner on tap as a seasonal about 1 or 2 months ago was really good. i dont like really bitter beers and this pilsner was just right.
but now it's got a label and it's own tap. not so good last night.
storm is still my favorite, but most of there beers have a chlorine taste, i think it's getting better or i'm getting more used to it!

cheers


----------



## Murcluf (13/5/10)

Awesome Fury said:


> Was there last night and they have a Autumn Ale on tap. i'm not a huge fan of it, it's an amber ale, quite bitter. they had an awesome pilsner on tap as a seasonal about 1 or 2 months ago was really good. i dont like really bitter beers and this pilsner was just right.
> but now it's got a label and it's own tap. not so good last night.
> storm is still my favorite, but most of there beers have a chlorine taste, i think it's getting better or i'm getting more used to it!
> 
> cheers


Have to agree the Pils they had as a seasonal was quite nice when myself and BYB were up there I personally like Storm and Mallee Bull found their beers enjoyable bit pevved I couldn't buy a glass off them. You could only steal them if you wanted one that much and I couldn't be bothered to do that.


----------



## Snowdog (13/5/10)

Beware the guy who casually heads to the can with his nearly finished glass of beer in hand....

Chlorine eh... I remember having Storm Cloudy back in early '08 and it tasted off. No matter, the 6 I got seems to be right on today!

And this seasonal... when you say 'bitter' do you mean hoppy bitter or off-tasting bitter?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (13/5/10)

You can buy Mildura Beer in Brisbane! Bugger me.

Chlorine. Yeah sometimes you get this overwhelming chlorine smell throughout the whole place. I'm guessing something to do with the chemicals they use to clean the brewery. 

Bitter... Bah... Don't listen to Awesome Fury he thinks that corona's are too bitter


----------



## jayse (13/5/10)

they wouldn't use chlorine to clean anything in the brewery, maybe the floors.
This brewery is spectacular I would rate it as one of the best set ups, I haven't had a beer out of there that would set the world of beer geeks freaking out though.


----------



## Snowdog (14/5/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> You can buy Mildura Beer in Brisbane! Bugger me.


Yeah, its been a standard at the Holland Park Dan Murphy's since they opened. Been getting the Murray Honey Wheat quite regularly as the wife like them as a break from her usual Razorback Reds.


----------



## hellbent (14/5/10)

we went there in april and the missus went shopping and I was going to have a tour of the brewery but they don''t do them anymore, offered me a guy to come out and tell me what happens in the brewing and a free paddle for I think was $!2 so I just had a paddle and sat on my own near the window like a desperate alcoholic with my paddle and the the 20 flies that come in the window.... the beer was nice and I loved their light beer even though I drink heavy as a rule..


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (14/5/10)

I'd have to agree with jayse here. The place is Brew Bling central and the beers are pretty inoffensive. i just checked out their website linky. It's been updated since i checked last. Some nice pics and descriptions of their beers. Might have to go and have a few quiet ones this weekend.


----------



## digger (14/5/10)

mayor of mildura said:


> I'd have to agree with jayse here. The place is Brew Bling central and the beers are pretty inoffensive. i just checked out their website linky. It's been updated since i checked last. Some nice pics and descriptions of their beers. Might have to go and have a few quiet ones this weekend.



I just wish I coulda gotten a membership glass for meself and the missus to bring home. Considered ordering one on the website anyways and asking if they could post it for me.


Out of one 6pack though I must admit I've had differing hop tastes which is interesting. Some are much better than others but yeah it's an inoffensive beer for sure, which would be the main reason I wanted to try knocking up a batch of it.


----------



## gava (14/5/10)

DiggeR said:


> Must admit myself and Gava stopped by the place earlier this year and I enjoyed the Desert Premium Lager. Wish I had a keg of it sitting at home. Great hop aroma and an easy drinking Lager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still remember downing that paddle.. Next time I dont think I'll pretend im playing a shot game and take my time.. although the pizza joint next door was awesome! 

I could drink their deserts all day though..


----------



## kirem (14/5/10)

Awesome Fury said:


> Was there last night and they have a Autumn Ale on tap. i'm not a huge fan of it, it's an amber ale, quite bitter. they had an awesome pilsner on tap as a seasonal about 1 or 2 months ago was really good. i dont like really bitter beers and this pilsner was just right.
> but now it's got a label and it's own tap. not so good last night.
> storm is still my favorite, but most of there beers have a chlorine taste, i think it's getting better or i'm getting more used to it!
> 
> cheers



I had a quick glass of the Autumn Ale on the way home tonight. I thought it was pretty good with plenty of malt character and firm bitterness, I would expect it to get better with some more time


----------

